# Shaved Eye of round



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2021)

So was watching the latest sous vide everything on youtube and decided I really wanted to trry this.  Meat slicer was already out from slicing my yearly christmas ham i get from work.  So went up to schnucks and grabbed a full eye of round and trimmed it up when I got home.  Will post some pics as I progress.  Right now its rubbed and wrapped in the fridge then I will smoke it for 2-3 hours.  Then into a 134F water bath for 24 hours.

Youtube Link:


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 1, 2021)

Waiting for the finished product. Bet it’s gonna be epic.
Jim


----------



## olaf (Jan 1, 2021)

Definitely let us know how it went. Arby's is the only fast food we eat around here albeit rarely.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2021)

We are not doing it exactly like that.  No cheese sauce cause im lazy and we are using a small french bread so its a bit harder of a bread for dipping.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

Sounds very interesting. Watching!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2021)

Heck yes, I'm in also!

Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2021)

We ate a lot of Arby’s in high school. Was only a few blocks from school.
Now my nephew works there. He brings us stuff every once in a while. I’m a Horsey sauce fan over the melted cheese and bbq sauce.
Eye round makes great sandwich meat.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 1, 2021)

olaf said:


> Definitely let us know how it went. Arby's is the only fast food we eat around here albeit rarely.


I used to fly Arby's hot air balloon--for a living, I sure ate a lot of free roast beef back then


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2021)

I ussually use all the eye of round for jerky. lol


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 1, 2021)

I bet you will get closer to the flavor if you cure that round first.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 1, 2021)

rbnice1 said:


> I ussually use all the eye of round for jerky. lol


Eye of round is all I use for jerky. I probably should try other cuts


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2021)

rubbed, wrapped, and out of the fridge for an hour to start to come up to room temp.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2021)

after 3.5 hours on the smoker.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 2, 2021)

ok out of the 24hour 133f bath.  Lots of juices saved in a ziplock to throw back into the sous vide to re-warm tomorrow.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 2, 2021)

seared with my flame thrower and wrapping it up in some foil to cool in the fridge till I slice it tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 2, 2021)

Oh yeah!


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 3, 2021)

OK here we are!  The meat is chilled and its dinner time in a hour or so!
cut it in half since I wont eat it all tonight!  Even got a little smoke ring!







Didnt take a pic of what went back into the sous vide for dinner but here is the extras that are being frozen for left overs.










added a little drippings back to each bag while it freezes.  Will post a few pics once dinner is ready!


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 3, 2021)

all i got is OMFG......   sooo good.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 5, 2021)

oh man looks awesome! What was your smoker temp?

I have a couple top rounds from my elk I got a couple weeks ago...This is going to be on the menu


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 5, 2021)

I believe I had it at 200f


----------

